# .243 or .30-06



## DocWard (Mar 9, 2010)

OK, if you had to pick either a .243, or .30-06, bolt action rifle which would you choose and why? Please don't suggest other calibers or actions, because my choice is one of the two. I am just looking for some opinions on the matter. I am currently leaning toward the .30-06, but not positive yet. Potentially, it might be used for deer or other North American game if I take a trip out of state, but will likely spend much time just sitting in my safe.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 9, 2010)

I would go for the .30-06.  It's a very versatile cartridge, and you can find loads in all shapes and sizes (and powers) for this cartridge.  

It's a handloader's dream, if you reload your own ammo.  With a wide range of commonly-available powders, you can create really light, or screaming hot loads.  

You should be able to use it for smaller or larger game (moose sized), with the right ammo selection.


----------



## DocWard (Mar 9, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> I would go for the .30-06. It's a very versatile cartridge, and you can find loads in all shapes and sizes (and powers) for this cartridge.
> 
> It's a handloader's dream, if you reload your own ammo. With a wide range of commonly-available powders, you can create really light, or screaming hot loads.
> 
> You should be able to use it for smaller or larger game (moose sized), with the right ammo selection.


 
Even though I don't currently re-load, it has been an idea I have toyed with. I appreciate the input.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 9, 2010)

DocWard,

If all I was going to hunt was whitetale deer size critters on down I'd pick the .243. I've shot severel and taken one buck deer with one (my brothers) and it is fine and dandy for whitetails.

It does not kick much and the little carbines made for the .243 are dandies to carry. You can easly get, fully loaded with scope, a 20 inch .243 that weighs 6 lb and will put all it's shots into a inch to inch and a half at 100 yards. And high quality 105 gr. slugs work well.

But if I had the possibility of hunting Elk or larger I'd get a 30-06. It's much better for those big critters (but even in Colorado, the .243 is used in Elk!)

BTW, I use two rifles. A Ruger compact stainless .308 16 inch carbine with Leopould scope for the bush and a Winchester stainless Classic camo in .270 WSM with Pentax scope (for range my boy.. range.)

But then I tend to overdo it.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 10, 2010)

.30-06 for the reasons Grenadier mentioned...great round.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with Deaf Smith.  .243 is fine for small deer, but too small for bigger game.  So you should think about what you will be hunting.  30-06 for smaller deer is a lot of gun for that.  But .243 for bigger game may not give you one-shot kills, and you really don't want to be tracking wounded game over field and valley, it's not fun or kind.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 10, 2010)

I have always liked the 30-06.  
Maybe for no other reason than it was one of the first rifles I ever used


----------



## DocWard (Mar 10, 2010)

The rifle I end up with will be a SAKO bolt action, just a matter of which one. They are similar, but not identical in length and weight. The .243 being the slightly smaller of the two, due in part to the medium action.

I already have rifles for smaller game, including .223 and .22 Magnum and .22 LR for the small stuff. Since I can't hunt with either the .243 or .30-06 in the State of Ohio, the only way I would use one on game would be for hunting something out of state.

Sounds like I am leaning more and more toward the .30-06. Thank you all for the input.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 10, 2010)

Just as an example of what you can do with a .30-06 (and do it safely):

173 grain lead flat nosed, gas-checked bullet
25.0 grains Accurate Arms 5744 powder

This load generates 1920 fps, which is a nice, soft-shooting load.  

On the other hand, 

175 grain boat tailed hollowpoint bullet (jacketed)
57.0 grains Accurate Arms 4350 powder

This load generates 2800+ fps, which is a hard hitter.  There are boatloads of loads in between, many of which are available from commercial manufacturers, if you don't load your own.  

You'd be hard-pressed to find another caliber that gives you this kind of flexibility.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2010)

DocWard said:


> Since I can't hunt with either the .243 or .30-06 in the State of Ohio, the only way I would use one on game would be for hunting something out of state.


 
Why is this?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 10, 2010)

tshadowchaser said:


> I have always liked the 30-06.
> Maybe for no other reason than it was one of the first rifles I ever used



Same here!


----------



## DocWard (Mar 10, 2010)

Flying Crane said:


> Why is this?


 
The State of Ohio can explain it better than I can. From the Ohio Department of Natural Resources: 



> *Archery Season Longbow*: minimum draw weight 40 lbs.
> *Crossbow*: stock of at least 25 inches, and having a working safety: draw weight not less than 75 lbs. The arrow tip shall have a minimum of two cutting edges which may be exposed or unexposed minimum 3/4 inch width. Expandable and mechanical broadheads are legal. Poisoned or explosive arrows are illegal.
> *Gun Season and Youth Deer Gun Season*: 10 gauge or smaller shotgun using one ball or one rifled slug per barrel (rifled shotgun barrels are permitted when using shotgun slug ammunition); or muzzleloading rifle .38 caliber or larger; or handgun with 5-in. minimum length barrel, using straight-walled cartridges .357 caliber or larger, or longbow, crossbow (draw weight limitations same as for Archery Season). Shotguns cannot be capable of holding more than three shells.
> *Statewide Muzzleloader Season*: Longbow, crossbow (draw weight limitations same as for archery season), muzzleloading rifle .38 caliber or larger, or muzzleloading shotgun of 10 gauge or smaller using one ball per barrel.


 
http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx#equipment

I assume it is due to the fact that most of Ohio is relatively flat with a good sized population, even though there are many VERY rural areas.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2010)

DocWard said:


> The State of Ohio can explain it better than I can. From the Ohio Department of Natural Resources:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
is this saying that for deer season, the only thing allowed are shotguns, handguns, muzzle loaders, and archery?  No actual modern rifles allowed?

I guess that's because of the distance a modern rifle and fire?  I think a 30.06 can travel 3 or 4 miles...

interesting.   thx.


----------



## DocWard (Mar 10, 2010)

Flying Crane said:


> is this saying that for deer season, the only thing allowed are shotguns, handguns, muzzle loaders, and archery? No actual modern rifles allowed?
> 
> I guess that's because of the distance a modern rifle and fire? I think a 30.06 can travel 3 or 4 miles...
> 
> interesting. thx.


 
Yes, that is my assumption. You're quite welcome. Of course, I do like the fact that the legislature found it necessary to specifically prohibit "poisoned or explosive arrows."


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2010)

DocWard said:


> Yes, that is my assumption. You're quite welcome. Of course, I do like the fact that the legislature found it necessary to specifically prohibit "poisoned or explosive arrows."


 
yeah, that is kind of funny. 

I've actually made exploding arrows, back when I was a young and stupid pup, many years ago.


----------

